# East Bay specks or reds



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

can anyone tell me if fishing for reds or specks is good in East Bay. I cant find anyone that has fished there or has heard anything about it. It seems like a good place for fish but i tend to fish the perdido area. I fished east bay a while back and i got a bunch of white trout but not anything else.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

*East bay spot*

I WOULD TAKE A GLOW SHRIMP UNDER A POPPING CORK RIG AND GO EARLY IN THE MORN TO I10 BRIDGE BETWEEN #79 AND #78 BRIDGE PILINGS WEST OF MULAT BAYOU YES SIR I WOULD DO JUST THAT....I ALLWAYS GET A GOOD LIMIT OF SPECKS AND REDS ON A INBOUND TIDE ...JUST ANCHOR UNDER BRIDGE AND THROW SOUTH AWAY FROM BRIDGE AND WORK CORK BACK TO YOU....MOST OF THE TIME IT WILL VANISH AS SOON AS YOU THROW IT OUT...ONLY TAKES ABOUT A HOUR AND YOU WILL HAVE MORE THAN YOU WONT TO CLEAN.....GOOD LUCK I WILL SEE YOU THERE SOMETIME:thumbup:


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

East bay has some great fishing I normally tend to stay towards Garçon point- White point area.There are also some great places to fish on the east side north of the bridge. The way I've found all my spots in EB is on google earth and look for irregular bottom on the flats,then go try them out on different tides.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 with FSUalex. I chartered Eric w/ Redfish U a few months back and he showed me and a buddy the ropes. Been back a few times and most always have good success with the Reds, Specks and occasional Flounder. Gulp Jerk Shads in Camo has usually produced the best for me.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

There are no fish in Escambia, East, or Blackwater Bay. You and everyone else would do better to fish in the sound.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree with dabutcher. I have a home on the bay. Little to no fish. The bay lacks the underwater habitat.


----------



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

I have been told that there are no fish etc. and i have been told that there are plenty of spots. I have seen aerial views of that part of the bay and it looks like it should be good but there again probably not. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Tried all the shoreline spots that look great and a few underwater structures that I found. No great success.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

If you believe that crap you should just go ahead and sell your fishing tackle too. Was there last week and found fish just about everywhere I stopped. Anything that looks good on google IS at some point during the tide cycle. Just take quality baits, croakers, finger mullett, or pinners.


----------

